# My Murray Meteor Flite/Year?



## jdbicycle (May 1, 2011)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

I hope uploaded my bike pics correctly. Nice to find this forum. Anyway, I recently restored this bicycle and it turned out great! I was wondering if anyone here could help me with the year of this bike. It's a Murray Meteor Flite. I tired comparing my bike other pics of Meteor Flites, but I can not find a match. There are letters and numbers stamped on the bottom portion of the bottom bracket that read:
"MO" or "MU" R222 
394998
any help would be greatly appreciated,thanks


----------



## OldRider (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful job on the restoration, and welcome to the forum. I'm not sure of the year of your bike but the first two letters are definitely "MO", that stands for Murray of Ohio.


----------



## partsguy (May 1, 2011)

R = 1959. So you're year is 1959.


----------



## tony d. (May 1, 2011)

cool racks


----------



## jdbicycle (May 1, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> R = 1959. So you're year is 1959.



thanks for the help there. is there a reference guide for bike model years? i know a few things about older bicycles, but not nearly as much as some. 
thanks again


----------

